# Blasc 3 Addon Problem



## imbaaapala (28. September 2012)

Moin Moin,
Blasc 3 installiert bei mir keine Addons und zeigt auch nicht an, dass welche installiert sind. Wenn ich auf den Button Addonverzeichnis auswählen drücke, passiert nichts. Das ganze Addon Modeul reagiert einfach nicht und funzt nicht. Was tun?
Schon mehrfach neu installiert auch als Admin gestartet etc.


----------



## kaepteniglo (29. September 2012)

Und wieder mal die Standard-Fragen 

WoW hast du wohin installiert?
Steht evtl. etwas im Logifle (C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\USERNAME\Lokale Einstellungen\Anwendungsdaten\Blasc3 bzw. C:\Users\Username\...)

Ich musste bei WoW nicht mal ein Addon-Verzeichnis auswählen, der hat schon so alles gefunden gehabt.


----------



## imbaaapala (29. September 2012)

Hat sich erledigt, aber danke !


----------

